# Gooseneck Jack Jumping Gear



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I've had problems with my gooseneck jack jumping over gear teeth unless you hold pressure to keep the gears meshed.Now,it will do it even holding pressure.I've tried tapping the end of the shaft to seat them tight but still does it.

Trailer is a Sundowner 18' Livestock.The top cap was lost off of the housing on the jack.

Any ideas?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The load nut might need some attention down in the leg. Had to pull my Holland's apart last year when they sheared the drive pin.

Figure out the brand and download the diagram, pretty easy to pull apart.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------

